# Frogbit root length question



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have fish that eat the roots as soon as they grow. In those tanks they never develop.
In the tanks without pleco's the roots trail long just as you have in the photo posted.

(something in the tank likes it)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i have long roots in my ebi tank fluval..

and very small roots in my 29tank..

i attribute the water current.. 29g has two sponge filters hydro 5s.. make lots of disturbance up top.. 
not so much in the little tank..

that is my observation..

what kind of water currents between the tanks


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I, personally, would guess its fert related. My high techs roots are short and my ponds roots are real long.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I've read somewhere that it's fert related as well. In tanks where there's not many nutrients in the water column, frogbit will grow long roots to look for nutrients. If there's plenty of ferts, the roots stay short.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

current related if i recall. Calm tank, they grow long, tank with lots of flow, they grow short.

Fish will eat them though too.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind of fish will eat them. So far what I have doesn't eat mine. (Furcata's and green neon's)


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

That helps. Im thinking its the ferts too thats keeping the roots short. Both my tanks do have strong flow. In fact the roots are longest in my 7 gallon where the filter output is.

Thanks yall.


----------



## Steindler63 (Oct 8, 2012)

My roots are long also. I've trimmed them down once in awhile. No CO2 here but I use Excel, Flourish and Potassium. All other beginner plants doing well.


----------



## Foxpuppet (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had massive long roots in a 30L nano shrimp tank running a HOB filter with no ferts. They spread very rapidly and I'd remove big clumps frequently. Currently I added some small pieces to my 140L shrimp rack, the frogbit is hardly growing even after a few months. Again no ferts and fairly decent flow rates. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

